# Disparition des alertes



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2020)

Je n'ai plus d'alertes, alors que dans la rubrique QUOI DE NEUF figurent des sujets que je suis et n'ai pas consulté.
Est-ce consécutif à ma consultation du forum avec FF sur mon smartphone Orange, où les alertes apparaissaient bien ?


----------



## Anthony (17 Septembre 2020)

C'est un vieux souci, ça va et ça vient. De temps à autres, pour certains sujets, les alertes ne remontent pas correctement. On touche aux limites du moteur du forum et des interactions avec le thème, on ne peut pas faire grand-chose de notre côté.


----------



## boninmi (17 Septembre 2020)

Les alertes sont revenues ... mais pas pour ce sujet visible pourtant dans QUOI DE NEUF.  
Il y a aussi parfois des smileys qui se collent là où on ne les a pas mis.  
Merci pour ton attention.


----------

